# color?



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Saw this on anothe forum and definitely unique but got me wondering what color she would be. Roan? dapple of some sort? All you genetic junkies what's going on here?
> BEAUTIFUL 5yr old mare BEAUTIFUL



that looks weird.. its like a red roan snowflake/dappled thing going on O_O I wonder what she color she's considered.. funky looking horse LOL


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree shes gorgeous though!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

You would certainly get attention in the show ring, but I am not sure if that would be a good thing in this case. She looks like a giraffe in a horse's body... 

Mutated color gene of a spotted saddlebred? Weird is all I have to say, she would look good in a zoo though. Interested to know what others think of her coloring.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I do have to say they could have done better with the photos haha but I would think she'd make a great trail buddy nobody could say they didn't see you haha.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow she's interesting. I have no idea.. All I can say is she looks very cute =) I just noticed that as well, her colouring looks VERY giraffe like.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd be interested to know what the sire/dam look like.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Holy cow! She sure is strange!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Dappled chestnut! I have no clue what that would be. Very unique color- not only the horse but the PINK on the outside of the barn! She almost looks like a mule cross with those ears..


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

wouldn't that be like lacing? they called it "giraffing" that she has full giraffing. though lacing is usually with the sooty gene. definitely unique!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Can somebody post a screen shot/ picture? I cannot go to craigslist from this computer.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Here yah go


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Unusual Markings! Always fun… And things I wish they would invent! | Horse and Man |


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, shes definitely unusual looking! The person who made that ad should be introduced to spell check, lol. I'd like to have one that color at my place! Whoever owns her could be a tourist attraction, lol.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

could she just be greying out in a weird way?
how strange. o.o


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

I am definitely curious to hear what the color experts think about this one.


----------



## SplashedOver (Feb 24, 2012)

WOW! Thats a horse that would get attention.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Lacing usually starts on the topline, so I don't think it's that. 

As for going grey slowly, there is a family of grey PRE horses that all grey really slowly and in an unusual pattern. 

Currently this is being discussed pretty much everywhere on the internet, and lots of people are waiting for extra information.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow, that's crazy....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i wouldn't think it was a grey. it doesn't have any white ticking. and it has the lacing across its back. it could have started from there. though i have never seen a horse with THAT much lacing. i would love to get my hands on it for some much needed better photos!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Whatever she is, I want.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

could it be fungal scarring?


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

Reversed dapples? Really cool, though. Kinda wierd. Hmm.....


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

Could it be a type of chimera-ism or somatic mutation? Generally a horse only develops lacing as they age so I would be surprised to see that much lacing on a 5 year old, if any at all.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It doesn't look chimera-esque to me at all. Nor does it look like fungal scarring.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

looks like she had shed out with dirty skin. I would not agree that she stays that wierd marking.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

horses arn't like reptiles? they dont retain part of their shed. hehe but that would be hilarious to picture.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

lilkitty90 said:


> horses arn't like reptiles? they dont retain part of their shed. hehe but that would be hilarious to picture.


Horses with skin diseases, metabolic disease can shed out in clumps. You must have never seen an a horse with cushings shed out, or seen one with skin diseases.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yes it will shed out in clumps. but never in different colors. and they never retain the the fur until they grow it back.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree with little kitty the coat may have a light variation in shade however it would not be white and sorrel as this horse is. Also she appears to not have a thick coat so that much a variation is unlikely as well.


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

*Color?*

Snowflake something or other? A horse of a different color for sure. C'mon color experts. Please don't leave us hanging; I'm really curious.:hide:


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> It doesn't look chimera-esque to me at all. Nor does it look like fungal scarring.


Well generally chimeras are just patches of different colors but can rarely show up as brindles (like Dunbars Gold) so it could be entirely possible to show up as lacing?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Anybody else have a guess on this one?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

IDK....I tried to buy her. I offered the lady the price she was asking,but asked before the several hour drive to pick her up if I could get a couple better pics...including a full body shot from the side so I could see her legs. She said that wasn't possible and started acting weird. Needless to say...something felt very off with the whole thing so I didn't go get her :/ Such colors certainly intrigue me though!


----------

